# Question about roosts



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I know I've seen mention of this before, but I could search a while and go down all sorts of interesting threads before I find it, and I just don't have the time, lol - so how big should the roosts be? Is it a 2x4 with the wide side facing up? I remember seeing not to use dowels ...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's how most folks do it, yes. I don't do flat roosts, so I use saplings that are approx. as wide as the typical 2x4.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine are made with 2x2's.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Bee said:


> That's how most folks do it, yes. I don't do flat roosts, so I use saplings that are approx. as wide as the typical 2x4.


I would think saplings would be more difficult to set up as removable for cleaning? Would be cheaper though ....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't do a ladder roost like most folks...mine are straight posts across the coop. And..I don't ever clean..I use deep litter that is never removed or cleaned out. 

I never could stand ladder roosts because of the space they take up....


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I used old 2x4 ripped diagonally to be rounded at the top. I was going to do a ladder, but the girls opted for a lengthwise post first, so I never installed the ladder. It's in the coop on some rocks. They love the shade it gets in the hot part of the day. (I'm at over 9200 feet, so I rarely reaches past 85)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 2 2x4 's in my coop for roost, skinny side up. I also have some birds who don't roost.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Chippets said:


> I know I've seen mention of this before, but I could search a while and go down all sorts of interesting threads before I find it, and I just don't have the time, lol - so how big should the roosts be? Is it a 2x4 with the wide side facing up? I remember seeing not to use dowels ...


I have 2x2s and they seem to be great


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I use 2x4 with wide side up, and they have no trouble using. I just read somewhere that the best size regardless of shape is approx an average man's forearm. (no, not wrist).


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

All good info, thanks everyone! I guess I'll see what the girls prefer!


----------

